# AirBag Crash Data Cleaner 1.0



## omarmr2010 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخوانى الكرام
اليكم برنامج
airbag crash data cleaner 1.0 
برنامج رائع لاعادة تهيئة الوسادات الهوائية






وبالتوفيق :56: للجميع
​


----------



## أبوأحسان (27 نوفمبر 2010)

بوركت ...


----------



## ابو ربحي (27 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز عمر 
ما وظيفة البرنامج بالضبط؟؟ اعادة تهيئة الوسائد الهوائية؟ ارجو منك توضيح هذه النقطة 

هل البرنامج له وصلة خاصة؟ وكيفية الحصول عليها؟ ام انه يتعامل مع باقي الوصلات مثل وصلة برنامج vag?? بشكل عادي وبدون حصول اي مشكلة في الوصلة؟
يعطيك العافية اخي عمر


----------



## omarmr2010 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ابو ربحي قال:


> اخي العزيز عمر
> ما وظيفة البرنامج بالضبط؟؟ اعادة تهيئة الوسائد الهوائية؟ ارجو منك توضيح هذه النقطة
> 
> هل البرنامج له وصلة خاصة؟ وكيفية الحصول عليها؟ ام انه يتعامل مع باقي الوصلات مثل وصلة برنامج vag?? بشكل عادي وبدون حصول اي مشكلة في الوصلة؟
> يعطيك العافية اخي عمر


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخى العزيز / ابو ربحى
*البرنامج يتعامل مع الابرومات وهو لا يتصل بالسيارة لا بد من فك كنترول الوسادات الهوائية وفك الايسى وقرائة الابروم وادخالة البرنامج لكى يعيد تهيئة الابروم *
وبالتوفيق :56: للجميع 
*ملحوظة / انا جديد فى المنتدى لماذا لا يمكن تغيير المواضيع بعد الكتابة edit*
 ​


----------



## ابو ربحي (28 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي عمر .. لكن متى احتاج اعادة تهيئة الاي سي الموجودة داخل كنترول الوسائد الهوائية؟؟ وهل لك ان تقدم لنا شرحاً مصوراً لهذه العملية؟ ارجو ان لا اكون قد اثقلت عليك اخي 

بالنسبة لتحرير المشاركات في المنتدى فيمكنك تحريرها ولكن لفترة قصيرة بعد اعتمادك الموضوع او الرد.
واهلا وسهلا بك اخي عمر بين اخوانك المهندسين والفنيين في قسم هندسة السيارات.


----------



## العقاب الهرم (28 نوفمبر 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله اخى عمر
اولا نرحب بك فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب

ونشكرك على الموضوع القيم 

اخى الحبيب ابوربحى : فى اغلب الاحيان يتم اعادة برمجة كنترول الوسائد الهوائية بعد ان تتعرض السيارة لحادث وتنفجر الوسائد الهوائية لكى يعمل من جديد - حسب فهمى - ( طبعا هذا بعد تغيير الوسائد القديمة واحزمة الامان- فى بعض السيارات) .. فانه يعمل مرة واحدة لذا يعاد برمجته من جديد اذا اردت اعادة تشغيل النظام

وبانتظار رد الاخ عمر


----------



## omarmr2010 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

ابو ربحي قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي عمر .. لكن متى احتاج اعادة تهيئة الاي سي الموجودة داخل كنترول الوسائد الهوائية؟؟ وهل لك ان تقدم لنا شرحاً مصوراً لهذه العملية؟ ارجو ان لا اكون قد اثقلت عليك اخي
> 
> بالنسبة لتحرير المشاركات في المنتدى فيمكنك تحريرها ولكن لفترة قصيرة بعد اعتمادك الموضوع او الرد.
> واهلا وسهلا بك اخي عمر بين اخوانك المهندسين والفنيين في قسم هندسة السيارات.


اخى / ابو ربحى

كما قال الاخ الغالى / العقاب الهرم 
هذا البرنامج يستخدم بعد تعرض السيارة لحادث وخروج الوسادة الهوائية





واخراج الوسادات الهوائية تتسبب فى اضائة لمبة التحذير لاخراج الوسادة وعدم خروج الوسادات الهوائية مرة اخرى الا بعد اعادة التهيئة وتغيير الوسادة الهوائية باخرى جديدة





والبرنامج وظيفتة اعادة التهيئة واطفاء لمبة التحذير وبالتالى يتم تشغيل خاصية الوسادات الهوائية مرة اخرى 
ارجو ان اكون اوضحت الفكرة 
وبالتوفيق :56: للجميع​


----------



## ابو ربحي (29 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي العقاب الهرم واخي عمر حياكم الله على توضيحكم الرائع والذي احتجته منذ فترة طويلة حيث اننا عندما تاتينا تلك الحالة " انفجار الوسائد الهوائية" نضطر معها الى تغيير وحدة التحكم الإلكترونية.
الان ما استنتجته منكم اخواني انه لا داعي لتغيير وحدة التحكم للوسائد الهوائية بعد الحادث" طبعا في حال كونها سليمة" وانما نقوم بفك الاي سي داخل وحدة التحكم ونقوم بإعادة برمجتها من جديد لتعمل مرة اخرى من جديد ويتم تفعيل النظام .. صحيح؟


----------



## العقاب الهرم (29 نوفمبر 2010)

صحيح


----------



## omarmr2010 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

ابو ربحي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي العقاب الهرم واخي عمر حياكم الله على توضيحكم الرائع والذي احتجته منذ فترة طويلة حيث اننا عندما تاتينا تلك الحالة " انفجار الوسائد الهوائية" نضطر معها الى تغيير وحدة التحكم الإلكترونية.
> الان ما استنتجته منكم اخواني انه لا داعي لتغيير وحدة التحكم للوسائد الهوائية بعد الحادث" طبعا في حال كونها سليمة" وانما نقوم بفك الاي سي داخل وحدة التحكم ونقوم بإعادة برمجتها من جديد لتعمل مرة اخرى من جديد ويتم تفعيل النظام .. صحيح؟


صحيح اخى بارك الله فيك
واليك تحديث للبرنامج فى المرفقات 
فك ضغط الملف ونسخ الملفات فى 

C:\Program Files\AirBag Crash Data Cleaner\data

سيضاف الى البرنامج الموديلات المرفقة
وبالتوفيق :56: للجميع
​


----------



## ابو ربحي (30 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي عمر على ما قدمته وما تقدمه لاخوانك في قسم هندسة السيارات وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وزادك من علمه​


----------



## hany eed (14 فبراير 2012)

مشكور على هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## hany eed (14 فبراير 2012)

لو سمحت ممكن اعرف ليه كل ما افتح البرنامج يدى ايرور


----------



## black88star (16 فبراير 2012)

جزاك اخير الجزاء ..ويعطيك الف عآفية 
متشكررين


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (16 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر لكم اخواني جميعآ على هذا الشرح حول الوسادات الهوائية


----------



## hany eed (15 يوليو 2012)

*ممكن استفساربعد ازنكم*

انا كل ماسطب البرنامج يدينى ايرور اعمل ايه والمشكله فايه ممكن حد يدلنى لانى محتاج البرنامج ده جدا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

